# Better substrate than rocks for newt tank?



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

I used to have rocks in my newt tank that were about the size of a thumbnail. When I re-did my tank a few months ago, I got larger rocks (about 1"-1.5") because I wanted something black and couldn't find the smaller size. I've noticed it makes cleaning the tank much more difficult to have the big rocks. Waste gets trapped between them and I can't suction it all out. I do a weekly partial-water change and use a turkey baster to suction all the crap out of the bottom. I thoroughly scrub and clean the tank and everything in it once a month. Is there a better substrate to use than rocks that is easier to clean? I don't just want to have nothing at all on the bottom but I also don't want to risk impaction from him accidentally ingesting substrate (went through that nightmare many years ago with my leo). I don't think the newt much cares if his rocks are a little dirty, but I'm slightly OCD when it comes to keeping my animals habitats pristine. It is not a planted aquarium BTW, only faux plants for him to hide in/climb on.

Edit: I am looking for a uniform color substrate. The thumbnail-sized rocks only seem to come in a "variety pack" of mostly tans and browns (natural colors). I could not find black rocks in that size. I would not be opposed to changing to white or even red substrate, but black is preferable. Not to be taken the wrong way, but my newts tank is kind of a show tank in our dining area, which is why I'm being a bit picky with substrate color. He's just such a beautiful and fascinating little creature with his spotted red belly and seeing as he is less picky about his habitat than my other pets (the newt just needs places to hide, room to swim, a spot out of the water and things to climb on), I got a tad creative with his tank while still meeting his needs for a comfortable home


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sand works well as a substrate. Playsand is good, it's inexpensive and safe. I use this in all my tanks and the light colour really makes the inhabitants stand out. Dirt can also easily be vaccumed up from the surface of the sand.

Stuart


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stupot1610 said:


> Sand works well as a substrate. Playsand is good, it's inexpensive and safe. I use this in all my tanks and the light colour really makes the inhabitants stand out. Dirt can also easily be vaccumed up from the surface of the sand.
> 
> Stuart


I use sand in my gulper catfish tank. All the crap is left on the surface like you say and is easily siphoned out into a bucket. A couple of times a year you could also take your newts out and pop them in a bucket of aquarium water and give the sand a thoroughly good stir too. The sand sinks faster than the crap and again rests on it's surface ready to be taken out.


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I managed to find a much smaller light gray rock at the petstore which works great. I guess I'd never noticed them because they only sell them in small packages. I had to buy like 10 packages of rocks to cover the bottom of my vivarium, but they'll be much better than the large ones


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*pics*

put up some pics


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

These are the new rocks. I find these are a much easier size to suction food and poop out of (right around the size of the old ones, and I do clean in his tank a lot, I hate dirty tanks), yet they are still big enough he can't swallow one! I also only used them about 2 "deep" so theres not a deep substrate for waste to fall through. I also put a dish at the bottom, so hopefully I can drop his pellets and worms over that and have them stay more in one area (I'm sure some will stray, but not as many). I was getting concerned he wasn't eating enough with the larger rocks because they'd fall through and he couldn't reach his food. It was also fouling up the water fast, despite a filter and regular cleaning. He does not seem to take pellets off the out-of-water ledge, and the bloodworms come in a big cube, so I have to drop them in the tank. You can see the newt better too against this color when he's not hiding in his cave! I've had this little guy a long time and enjoy watching him and certainly wouldn't want him to starve or live in nasty water because of bad substrate... And while I was at it, I got a bigger tank. 10 gallons and a bow front, which gives him about 5 gallons of water, plus his out of water ledge and still tall enough he can't climb out (it does have a lid and I did cover the equipment holes just to be safe)!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

never thought about going more natural? :bash:


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

I had him in a natural-look tank for about 6 years, and it was like looking into a dirty pond all the time despite constant cleaning. Can't say I've ever cared for dingy, gross looking animal habitats in my living room! Since the newt doesn't seem to care either way so long as he can hide, swim and come out of the water, I'll go with something cleaner and nicer looking that still meets his care needs thank you very much:2thumb:!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

try some sharp sand on the bottom, i use it now as its cheaper and better than aquarium silica sand, with elodea and and emergant plants, maybe some duckweed. A cork bark island or an emerging drift wood piece. Simple setup but it's more 'cosy' and natural.

what species of Paramesotriton is he?


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

firebelliedfreak said:


> try some sharp sand on the bottom, i use it now as its cheaper and better than aquarium silica sand, with elodea and and emergant plants, maybe some duckweed. A cork bark island or an emerging drift wood piece. Simple setup but it's more 'cosy' and natural.
> 
> what species of Paramesotriton is he?


For now, I'm going to keep the setup as is, but I appreciate the more respectful suggestions. I just replaced all the decorations a few months ago. When these ones need replacement, I'll probably look into a new tank theme, but probably won't go back to the pond look. I do like those big mangrove roots, but for now, the coral and volcano stay. The newt does seem to like the big coral cave, as there is a ton off nooks and crannies up underneath for him to hide in, and seems to enjoy the repti-ledge with the plant on it. Not to everyone's taste, but my newt seems happy in it and I like the way it looks 

I actually have no idea what type of newt it is. The neighbors kid was going to flush it after he lost interest (that or use him as fishing bait), so I took it in. I kind of assumed male, but am not sure. I've had the newt for over 6 years, and hear they can live upwards towards 25+ with proper care! I was told he might be a fire belly newt, but I found out he probably isn't. I googled "paramesotriton" and some of those look a whole lot like him!


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Kiwibird said:


> For now, I'm going to keep the setup as is, but I appreciate the more respectful suggestions. I just replaced all the decorations a few months ago. When these ones need replacement, I'll probably look into a new tank theme, but probably won't go back to the pond look. I do like those big mangrove roots, but for now, the coral and volcano stay. The newt does seem to like the big coral cave, as there is a ton off nooks and crannies up underneath for him to hide in, and seems to enjoy the repti-ledge with the plant on it. Not to everyone's taste, but my newt seems happy in it and I like the way it looks
> 
> I actually have no idea what type of newt it is. The neighbors kid was going to flush it after he lost interest (that or use him as fishing bait), so I took it in. I kind of assumed male, but am not sure. I've had the newt for over 6 years, and hear they can live upwards towards 25+ with proper care! I was told he might be a fire belly newt, but I found out he probably isn't. I googled "paramesotriton" and some of those look a whole lot like him!


grab a belly pic and we shall see!

its better to have a more naturalistic type look as it will make him more secure, but if he feeds well and is doing everything fine, then its only aesthetics.


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

This is my best "belly" shot, as he does not often expose his belly (when I'm looking at least). This is from the old "pond" setup:










I did take care to make sure he had places to hide, a plant to sit in, climbing surfaces and an out of water area when I changed his tank decor... He's been plenty active. He has a healthy appetite too. I was getting concerned though because I put larger rocks in and he was looking for his food, but couldn't reach it because it got under the rocks. That's why I changed to these smaller gray ones more comparable in size to the old rocks he never had issues with and put the dish in to hopefully catch the majority of the pellets and worms for easier feeding.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

I will say probably a Paramesotriton chinensis, but im not certain, his belly is rather black and orange.
if you could get a better picture of him overall I could have a better guess, he looks a bit dark.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would definately say _paramesotriton_ but I can't go as specific as _Chinensis_. 

Stuart


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Stupot1610 said:


> I would definately say _paramesotriton_ but I can't go as specific as _Chinensis_.
> 
> Stuart


phew, someone agrees :lol2:


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Your guess is as good as mine! But it's defintely _paramesotriton_ and if you think it's _Chinensis_ then it probably is. Though we may never know for certain.

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention, if it's possible I think it would be best if you changed it back to large gravel or even sand and added some nice live plants. Elodea densa is really nice in newt tanks. Though it's completely up to you and if you're happy and the newt is doing fine then there's no need to change it really.

Stuart


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

in reality it could also be a hybrid, unless you know the country of origin it is always a possibility.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Definitely a possibility.

Stuart


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

Stupot1610 said:


> Forgot to mention, if it's possible I think it would be best if you changed it back to large gravel or even sand and added some nice live plants. Elodea densa is really nice in newt tanks. Though it's completely up to you and if you're happy and the newt is doing fine then there's no need to change it really.
> 
> Stuart


I'm keeping the tank as-is for now He seems happy and has adjusted to the environment. The only issue was the rocks trapping his food and all that uneaten food fouling the water despite cleaning/filtering. 

Thanks for the species info though! I've always know he didn't look like a fire belly newt, but I never really knew enough about newts to identify him. I've never seen another one in a petstore before, though I have seen the actual fire belly newts, which are smoother and a bit smaller.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Have a look here Caudata Culture Articles - Firebelly
He's deinitely _paramesotriton_ I think probably _paramesotriton fuzhongensis_ Caudata Culture Species Entry - Paramesotriton fuzhongensis

Stuart


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

Stupot1610 said:


> Have a look here Caudata Culture Articles - Firebelly
> He's deinitely _paramesotriton_ I think probably _paramesotriton fuzhongensis_ Caudata Culture Species Entry - Paramesotriton fuzhongensis
> 
> Stuart


Looking at those photos, to my totally untrained eye, he looks closest a "hong kong" warty newt. The shape, color of the adults, texture of the skin really look like my newt. 









This is another good, but older pic I got of him. I don't exactly follow my newt with a camera.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

I think you might actually be right Stu, the belly isn't convincing of either species but it appears he has white toe tips like fuzhongensis does...

the best way to stop food entering the substrate is to feed in a submerged ceramic bowl


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

and floating plants, will help to keep the water quality top notch whilst also giving him more cover to move around.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't recognise the belly of your one in any of the other species so I had to go on other features. Personally I believe it to be _paramesotriton fuzhongensis _ for the reasons pointed out by firebelliedfreak. Thanks for backing be up by the way : victory:

Stuart


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

firebelliedfreak said:


> the best way to stop food entering the substrate is to feed in a submerged ceramic bowl


I added a bowl when I added the new rocks  



> and floating plants, will help to keep the water quality top notch whilst also giving him more cover to move around.


I have had live plants before, and all they do is bring in algae (currently NOT an issue in my tank), cloud up the water and cause a very nasty slime to form on everything. They seem to degrade the water quality for me, not improve it. I have been debating adding some kind of faux plant, but it seems it would take away from the swimming room the newt has...


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I guess all the lovers of more 'neutral' tank decor may have gotten their way. The big coral decoration disintegrated when I washed it today:cussing:

Cleaning up the new 'cave' now, which is just basically a big white faux rock with some holes. Got some great big faux plants too. Hopefully these will hold up longer than my coral and volcano did


----------

